# Identify a Wood Stove



## Barrie WETT Inspector (May 3, 2017)

Hello,

Can anyone identify this particular Wood Stove.  Appreciate your time  




Not sure if image will be visible.   

Here is link  http://wett-inspection.com/Old-Wood-Stove.JPG


----------



## begreen (May 3, 2017)

In your area Haugh stoves were popular. That would be my guess.  Is there any sort of mfg. or inspection tag on the back of the stove?

Here is a Haugh on Kijiji
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-buy-sell-oth...hs/1260056947?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Barrie WETT Inspector (May 3, 2017)

Thanks begreen, it is definately a Haugh's  does anybody have installation instructions or clearances required for this model ?

I checked Century Stoves but none of their models match.   Got that from this forum 

Regards

Roger Frost


----------



## bholler (May 3, 2017)

Here it would be an unlisted stove and needs to follow nfpa standards as such


----------



## Barrie WETT Inspector (May 4, 2017)

Thanks for help every one.  Went back through my previous inspections and found the same stove with ULC tag on back.

Regards

Roger


----------



## begreen (May 4, 2017)

Ah great. For folks looking for info in the future, what are the clearance requirements from the ULC tag?


----------



## Barrie WETT Inspector (May 4, 2017)

Here is ULC tag for Haugh's  with multiple models


----------



## bholler (May 6, 2017)

Barrie WETT Inspector said:


> Here is ULC tag for Haugh's  with multiple models
> View attachment 197279


Yes but if the stove in question does not have a tag now it is unlisted


----------

